# I've created a timer



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

WELL, i've created a timer a few months ago for blindsolvers.... i noticed a problem, when my friend blinsolved a cube he had trouble finding where was the spacebar on his keyboard so i have enabled the whole keyboard to be the trigger or stopper.... besides that since an ordinary phone does not has a keyboard we cannot use most timers like cubetimer and so on.... but with my timer, u can press any button!!!! amazing??? here is the link http://cubernoid.blogspot.com/


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 31, 2010)

Most of todays timers have a any button stop feature. (ie. qqtimer)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2010)

The windows key dosent stop the timer.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> The windows key dosent stop the timer.



Esc does.


----------



## shelley (Mar 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> but with my timer, u can press any button!!!! amazing???



Not particularly. CCT and qqtimer both implemented that feature long before you did.

Aside from looking way too much like CubeTimer (did you actually create a new timer or did you just tweak CubeTimer?), one major problem with your timer. Clock needs to start when key is released, not pressed. Some people hold the spacebar until they are ready to start; on your timer this results in the timer recording 20 instances of 0.00 or 0.02 times.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel like I have seen a thread exactly like this before, I'll try to find it.

EDIT: Yes I have, in the Shoutbox WEB posted Merry Christmas, therefore showing that he saw this timer near Christmas time.

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> but with my timer, u can press any button!!!! amazing???


Yes! Amazing! Blows me away! How did you do that?! You must be one hell of a computer scientist programmer god or something like that!


----------



## shelley (Mar 31, 2010)

Would have been nice to see an acknowledgment to CubeTimer.com if indeed you got permission from them to reuse their code.

Also, 1996 called and wants its marquee back.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 1, 2010)

please change it so that timer stops WHEN you press the key, not when you RELEASE the key. thanks


----------



## radmin (Apr 1, 2010)

line 522 change the event from onKeyUp to onKeyDown.

It would be better to start it on key up and stop it on key down I think.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> I feel like I have seen a thread exactly like this before, I'll try to find it.
> 
> EDIT: Yes I have, in the Shoutbox WEB posted Merry Christmas, therefore showing that he saw this timer near Christmas time.
> 
> EDIT: Found it.



That timer has a virus.


----------

